# voy (pronunciation b/v)



## Salazaar

Hi. I was wondering what is the actual pronounciation of the letter "v" in spain and in america (Argentina, Chile, Colombia). My teacher told be that it's pronounced as soft "b", but I have doubts. I was watching a spanish movie yesterday in cinema (el orfanato/the orphanage) and actually as I was listening to them talking, I didn't hear much of this "b". For example when the baby was crying, the woman said to it "Ya voy" - but the "voy" was pronounced as "voy", not "boy". I know that this "b" is very soft, but I really couldn't hear it! And there were more such situations, so the question is: what's the exact pronounciation of "v" in Spain and in America? Best wishes


----------



## chics

It's pronounced as a "b", as far as I know. In some areas, people_ in Catalan_ pronounce "v" touching their inferiur lip with their teeth, so more or less like in English. I can't know if they do so also when speaking Spanish...


----------



## Salazaar

Allright, than you can record me something to show me this "b"


----------



## alinapopi

Spanish people (generally speaking, although I haven't met any exception for the moment) pronounce *v *like *b*. That's why a lot of them ask when they write something: _Is it with *b *or with *v*? _It's the same sound.


----------



## De Bezetene

Most Spanish speakers on both sides of the Atlantic pronounce b and v the same. 

The sound will vary depending on the preceding letter. If it's a vowel, the sound of b/v will be like that of a very soft b (called β). Otherwise, it's similar to that of an English b.  (native speakers normally don't notice this sound variation, as it's automatic and very subtle)


However, you will find people who pronounce their v's as in English. This is considered pretentious by many speakers and is not sanctioned by the RAE.


----------



## Kangy

There are a million threads already about this topic, so I'll give you a short answer.

Wherever it is, *b* and *v* are (or should be) pronounced _exactly_ the same. They represent the same sound.

Now, that sound varies depending on the position within the word/sentence, and also on the regional accent where it's spoken. It can be *, [v], [β], etc.
*


----------



## javier8907

In most of Spain (as long as it doesn't mix with the sound "h", which can result as a /v/) "b" is pronounced more or less like English "b" (but softer; English waits a bit and then makes a little explosion, while Spanish doesn't wait so much) at the beginning of a sentence (or after a pause) and after a consonant (except "r" or "l"), and between vowels or after "r" or "l" the lips don't really touch each other, but they're very close.

The letter "v" is (usually, as I think there are some exceptions around the Spanish-speaking world) pronounced just the same.


----------



## Berenguer

chics said:


> It's pronounced as a "b", as far as I know. In some areas, people_ in Catalan_ pronounce "v" touching their inferiur lip with their teeth, so more or less like in English. I can't know if they do so also when speaking Spanish...



Yes, it's something like that. "B" and "v" are frequently pronounced in Spain identical, and that's not correct. The "v" sound is as chics have said, but not only in Catalonian but in the whole Spain. You should put the mouth like going to say a "f" but pronounce a "b". But, I stress the matter that near nobody do it like that.
We, spaniards, have the same problem with "y" and "ll".
Regards


----------



## Handsome Dan

Berenguer said:


> Yes, it's something like that. "B" and "v" are frequently pronounced in Spain identical, and that's not correct. The "v" sound is as chics have said, but not only in Catalonian but in the whole Spain. You should put the mouth like going to say a "f" but pronounce a "b". But, I stress the matter that near nobody do it like that.
> We, spaniards, have the same problem with "y" and "ll".
> Regards


 

That's a myth about b and v. 
Both letters should sound the same, as per the RAE.


----------



## Berenguer

Handsome Dan said:


> That's a myth about b and v.
> Both letters should sound the same, as per the RAE.



Well. That sounded fully strange to me, so I went to the DPD and for my surprise I found an article that confirms your statement. Here it is.
I've always pronounced "v" a little bit like an "f"  (I've already explain that) and it's so since my language teacher teached it so. Now I know he was in a mistake.
Thanks a lot.
Regards.


----------



## flljob

Berenguer said:


> Well. That sounded fully strange to me, so I went to the DPD and for my surprise I found an article that confirms your statement. Here it is.
> I've always pronounced "v" a little bit like an "f" (I've already explain that) and it's so since my language teacher teached it so. Now I know he was in a mistake.
> Thanks a lot.
> Regards.


 ¿No serás catalana? En México solo algunos locutores que quieren dar a entender que hablan inglés o francés diferencian la *B* de la *V*.


----------



## Outsider

Salazaar said:


> Allright, than you can record me something to show me this "b"


See here. Click on "espirantes". It's the sound with the IPA symbol [β̞]. The normal * also exists in Spanish, but the two are allophones. 
(I'm talking about most dialects of Spanish, here. For interesting exceptions, see this previous thread.)*


----------



## SanzdeAcedo

*From the DPD:*

*v*. *1.* Vigesimoquinta letra del abecedario español y vigesimosegunda del orden latino internacional. Su nombre es femenino:_ la uve_. En América recibe también los nombres de_ ve, ve baja,_ _ve corta_ o _ve chica;_ su plural es _uves_ o _ves_. La denominación más recomendable es _uve,_ pues permite distinguir claramente el nombre de esta letra del de la letra_ b_.
*2.* Representa el sonido consonántico bilabial sonoro /b/, sonido que también representa la letra _b_ (→</SPAN> b) y, en ocasiones, la _w_ (→</SPAN> w, 2a).
*3. No existe en español diferencia alguna en la pronunciación de las letras b y v.* Las dos representan hoy el sonido bilabial sonoro /b/. La ortografía española mantuvo por tradición ambas letras, que en latín representaban sonidos distintos. En el español medieval hay abundantes muestras de confusión entre una y otra grafía, prueba de su confluencia progresiva en la representación indistinta del mismo sonido, confluencia que era ya general en el siglo xvi. La pronunciación de la _v_ como labiodental no ha existido nunca en español, y solo se da de forma espontánea en hablantes valencianos o mallorquines y en los de algunas zonas del sur de Cataluña, cuando hablan castellano, por influencia de su lengua regional. También se da espontáneamente en algunos puntos de América por influjo de las lenguas amerindias. En el resto de los casos, es un error que cometen algunas personas por un equivocado prurito de corrección, basado en recomendaciones del pasado, pues aunque la Academia reconoció ya desde el _Diccionario de Autoridades_ (1726-1739) que «los españoles no hacemos distinción en la pronunciación de estas dos letras», varias ediciones de la _Ortografía_ y de la _Gramática_ académicas de los siglos xviii, xix y principios del xx describieron, e incluso recomendaron, la pronunciación de la _v_ como labiodental. Se creyó entonces conveniente distinguirla de la _b,_ como ocurría en varias de las grandes lenguas europeas, entre ellas el francés y el inglés, de tan notable influjo en esas épocas; pero ya desde la _Gramática_ de 1911 la Academia dejó de recomendar explícitamente esta distinción. En resumen, la pronunciación correcta de la letra _v_ en español es idéntica a la de la _b,_ por lo que no existe oralmente ninguna diferencia en nuestro idioma entre palabras como _baca_ y _vaca,_ _bello_ y _vello,_ _acerbo_ y _acervo_.


----------



## Salazaar

That makes things pretty clear


----------



## javier8907

Beati hispani quibus bibere vivere est.

It seems it's quite long since we don't distinguish "v" and "b".


----------



## Berenguer

flljob said:


> ¿No serás catalana? En México solo algunos locutores que quieren dar a entender que hablan inglés o francés diferencian la *B* de la *V*.



No, I'm not catalonian. I'm  castillian, so was my teacher...but he was also an old-fashion teacher. Maybe that's the reason he told us that. 
Anyway, *am I the only one spaniard that thought "v" and "b" were pronounce in such a different way?*
Regards.


----------



## Katuka

No, para mí existen las dos letras diferenciadas y con sonidos individuales, si todas se pronunciaran como la "b" dejarían de existir las "bacas", el "bino" y no acostumbraría ir a "votar" sino que a "botar".

Lo que más me sorprende es que en Brasil, grandes institutos de idiomas insisten en difundir la igualdad de fonética entre esas letras, y en algunas peor aun...que la "V" se pronuncia con "B" y viceversa.

Saludos.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Katuka. Son 2 sonidos distintos para mí. Decir "behículo" no me suena nada natural.

Sds.

GL


----------



## MarX

Hi!



Kangy said:


> There are a million threads already about this topic, so I'll give you a short answer.
> 
> Wherever it is, *b* and *v* are (or should be) pronounced _exactly_ the same. They represent the same sound.
> 
> Now, that sound varies depending on the position within the word/sentence, and also on the regional accent where it's spoken. It can be *, [v], [β], etc.
> *


*
I second Kangy here.



Salazaar said:



			Hi. I was wondering what is the actual pronounciation of the letter "v" in spain and in america (Argentina, Chile, Colombia). My teacher told be that it's pronounced as soft "b", but I have doubts. I was watching a spanish movie yesterday in cinema (el orfanato/the orphanage) and actually as I was listening to them talking, I didn't hear much of this "b". For example when the baby was crying, the woman said to it "Ya voy" - but the "voy" was pronounced as "voy", not "boy". I know that this "b" is very soft, but I really couldn't hear it! And there were more such situations, so the question is: what's the exact pronounciation of "v" in Spain and in America? Best wishes
		
Click to expand...


I learned that in the beginning of a sentence, or after n or m, Spanish B/V sounds more like B.

Ya voy sounds like  yavoy because the V is situated between two vowels.
In the case of Voy in the beginning of a sentence, it sounds more like boy.

En todo caso, like what Kangy said, there are variations all over the Hispanic world.


Saludos*


----------



## Ynez

If some of you differenciate them, then there is a difference...but most of us don't, so that's what learners should be taught (the way you say it's done in  Brazil).

Then, all sounds may vary a little little bit depending on the sounds around, but that is something we cannot measure or distinguish in normal speech.


----------



## rocstar

Hola a todos:
Esto dice el DPD:
*3.* *No* existe en español diferencia alguna en la pronunciación de las letras _b_ y _v_. Las dos representan hoy el sonido bilabial sonoro /b/. 

Oh, by the way. The word pronunciation has been repeatedly misspelled. That *o* shouldn't be there (between the _n_ and _u_)

Rocstar


----------



## Katuka

rocstar said:


> Hola a todos:
> Esto dice el DPD:
> *3.* *No* existe en español diferencia alguna en la pronunciación de las letras _b_ y _v_. Las dos representan hoy el sonido bilabial sonoro /b/.
> 
> Oh, by the way. The word pronunciation has been repeatedly misspelled. That *o* shouldn't be there (between the _n_ and _u_)
> 
> Rocstar


 

¿Si se pronuncian igual como nos damos cuenta si la palabra es *b*otar o *v*otar o como diferenciamos si es *b*arra o *v*arra?

Bitrina, Balentía, Bida, Bértigo, Bentana, Bacaciones, Bício, Behículo, Baibén, Balencia, Bictoria, Bapor, etc.
¿Realmente no hay diferencia?

Saludos,

Katty


----------



## De Bezetene

Ynez said:


> If some of you differenciate them, then there is a difference...but most of us don't, so that's what learners should be taught (the way you say it's done in Brazil).
> 
> Then, all sounds may vary a little little bit depending on the sounds around, but that is something we cannot measure or distinguish in normal speech.


 
I agree 100%.  If some people make a distinction it's either because of a regional peculiarity  or the result of personal choice.  Most speakers do not make a differernce and the RAE agrees that that's how it should be.


----------



## De Bezetene

Katuka said:


> ¿Si se pronuncian igual como nos damos cuenta si la palabra es *b*otar o *v*otar o como diferenciamos si es *b*arra o *v*arra?
> 
> Bitrina, Balentía, Bida, Bértigo, Bentana, Bacaciones, Bício, Behículo, Baibén, Balencia, Bictoria, Bapor, etc.
> ¿Realmente no hay diferencia?


¿Y por qué crees que hay tanta gente que comete errores de ortografía con la b y la v?
Lo mismo sucede con la g y la j, y con c/z/s en la mayoría de los países.


----------



## Katuka

De Bezetene said:


> ¿Y por qué crees que hay tanta gente que comete errores de ortografía con la b y la v?
> Lo mismo sucede con la g y la j, y con c/z/s en la mayoría de los países.


 

O*bv*iamente por que son similares, el movimiento bucal solo se diferencia porque en el primero el roze es provocado por los labios y en el segundo por los dientes, pero lo que me llama la atención es que esa confusión, hasta donde sé, solo sucede en el español.


----------



## Revontuli

Is it obliged to pronounce ''v'' as ''b'' in Spanish?
That's what our professors told us. But I heard them pronounce ''v'' as ''v'' for many times.


----------



## Ynez

These conversations are very confusing...I don't know what you are meaning there by "b" and "v". 

I once saw a great site showing Spanish sounds uttered by natives from different countries. Maybe something like that would help.


----------



## De Bezetene

Katuka said:


> O*b**v*iamente por que son similares, el movimiento bucal solo se diferencia porque en el primero el roze es provocado por los labios y en el segundo por los dientes, pero lo que me llama la atención es que esa confusión, hasta donde sé, solo sucede en el español.


 
Ro*c*e, no ro*z*e.

Seguramente porque las lenguas que existían en España antes de que llegaran los romanos no tenían esos dos sonidos.

En Chile, sé que sí existen los dos sonidos b y v, probablemente porque existían en los idiomas indígenas (Mapuche y demás). Pero por lo que he observado, no tiene nada que ver con la letra en sí, sino con la posición de las letras b/v en la palabra. Recuerdo que en Santiago oía con frecuencia ár*v*ol y Mal*v*oro (Marlboro). ¿Estoy en lo cierto? ¿O me falla la memoria?

PD - En o*bv*iamente, los dos sonidos son distintos. El primero es /b/ y el segundo es /β/. Pero esa leve variación tiene que ver con la posición de las letras, y no con las letras en sí.


----------



## De Bezetene

Revontuli said:


> Is it obliged to pronounce ''v'' as ''b'' in Spanish?
> That's what our professors told us. But I heard them pronounce ''v'' as ''v'' for many times.


 
Nothing is obligatory.  But if you want to sound like most native speakers (dialectal variation excepted), you need to pronounce both letters the same.


----------



## SanzdeAcedo

Estoy de acuerdo.  La mayoría de las personas no hace ninguna diferenciación entre la pronunciación de las dos letras.


----------



## Katuka

De Bezetene said:


> Ro*c*e, no ro*z*e.
> 
> Seguramente porque las lenguas que existían en España antes de que llegaran los romanos no tenían esos dos sonidos.
> 
> En Chile, sé que sí existen los dos sonidos b y v, probablemente porque existían en los idiomas indígenas (Mapuche y demás). Pero por lo que he observado, no tiene nada que ver con la letra en sí, sino con la posición de las letras b/v en la palabra. Recuerdo que en Santiago oía con frecuencia ár*v*ol y Mal*v*oro (Marlboro). ¿Estoy en lo cierto? ¿O me falla la memoria?
> 
> PD - En o*bv*iamente, los dos sonidos son distintos. El primero es /b/ y el segundo es /β/. Pero esa leve variación tiene que ver con la posición de las letras, y no con las letras en sí.


 

Ro*c*e, no ro*z*e. Es un error que puedo comprender y hasta justificar considerando la pronuncia idéntica en esa posición, pero no logro entender la postura tan defendida de que se pronuncian igual V y B.

Basándome en tus palabras, debo presumir que la "V" no se pronuncia como "B" sino que tiene dos sonidos: se pronuncia como "B" en general y dependiendo del lugar en dónde esté ubicada, se puede pronunciar como "V". 
¿En cuáles situaciones la V es V? Son demasiadas las palabras ya mencionadas en post anteriores que invalidan la posición de las vocales.

En Chile es aberrante la confusión que se hace, mucho más que Perú, Bolivia, Paraguay y Argentina.

Con todo, *De Bezetene, *no trato de imponer mi opinión como una verdad absoluta (aunque lo sea para mí) solo espero se respete.

Saludos Cordiales.

Katty


----------



## De Bezetene

> pero no logro entender la postura tan defendida de que se pronuncian igual V y B.


Bueno, no es que lo diga yo; lo dice la RAE: no es una diferenciación natural del español. Y lo confirman la mayoría de los hablantes.



> Basándome en tus palabras, debo presumir que la "V" no se pronuncia como "B" sino que tiene dos sonidos: se pronuncia como "B" en general y dependiendo del lugar en dónde esté ubicada, se puede pronunciar como "V".


Ambas letras se pronuncian igual. Dependiendo de la posición el sonido puede ser /b/ o /β/ en la mayoría de los dialectos de español



> ¿En cuáles situaciones la V es V? Son demasiadas las palabras ya mencionadas en post anteriores que invalidan la posición de las vocales.


Arriba verás lo que dicen algunos expertos en la materia. Pero, salvo excepciones dialectales, la v de castellano nunca es /v/.


----------



## Outsider

Berenguer said:


> I've always pronounced "v" a little bit like an "f"  (I've already explain that) and it's so since my language teacher teached it so. Now I know he was in a mistake.


Si fuera natural en español distinguir la "b" de la "v", los maestros no tendrían necesidad de enseñarlo. A mí, en portugués, ningún maestro me tuvo que enseñar a distinguir la "b" de la "v". Ya crecemos hablando así.
Me parece que la gran mayoría de los hispanohablantes crecen pronunciando la "b" y la "v" del mismo modo, pero luego aparecen unos maestros intentando forzarlos a hacer la distinción.


----------



## De Bezetene

Outsider said:


> Me parece que la gran mayoría de los hispanohablantes crecen pronunciando la "b" y la "v" del mismo modo, pero luego aparecen unos maestros intentando forzarlos a hacer la distinción.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo. 

Creo que además se crea una especie de complejo en el sentido de que "si los hablantes de otros idiomas las diferencian, ¿por qué nosotros no?"


----------



## Berenguer

De Bezetene said:


> Nothing is obligatory.  But if you want to sound like most native speakers (dialectal variation excepted), you need to pronounce both letters the same.





Outsider said:


> Si fuera natural en español distinguir la "b" de la "v", los maestros no tendrían necesidad de enseñarlo. A mí, en portugués, ningún maestro me tuvo que enseñar a distinguir la "b" de la "v". Ya crecemos hablando así.
> Me parece que la gran mayoría de los hispanohablantes crecen pronunciando la "b" y la "v" del mismo modo, pero luego aparecen unos maestros intentando forzarlos a hacer la distinción.



Eso es así. Casi todos los hispanoparlantes crecemos hablando sin diferenciar entre la b y la v. Supongo que mi profesor tendría algún interés especial - o sería de la vieja escuela - en hacernos ver la diferencia. Y lo consiguió, pues yo todavía distingo, de una forma muy suave al pronunciar entre ambas.
Un saludo.


----------



## Katuka

"Ambas letras se pronuncian igual. Dependiendo de la posición el sonido puede ser /b/ o /β/ en la mayoría de los dialectos de español" (De Bezetene)

Varro / Barro
Voto / Boto

Posiciones idénticas y sonidos distintos.


----------



## The Lol

Katuka said:


> ¿Si se pronuncian igual como nos damos cuenta si la palabra es *b*otar o *v*otar o como diferenciamos si es *b*arra o *v*arra?
> 
> Bitrina, Balentía, Bida, Bértigo, Bentana, Bacaciones, Bício, Behículo, Baibén, Balencia, Bictoria, Bapor, etc.
> ¿Realmente no hay diferencia?
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Katty




Efectivamente, no hay diferencia alguna en la pronunciación, y nos podemos dar cuenta si es "botar" o "votar" por el contexto en el que se diga la palabra.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:

 En Uruguay hay una parte de la población que hace la distinción de la uve y la be. No responde a una costumbre arcaica, responde a la influencia del portugués ya que compartimos muchos kilómetros de frontera. Por cierto, nadie que yo conozca lo hace por vanagloriarse, querer parecer una persona culta o algo similar; es algo completamente natural. 

  Me imagino que algo similar será lo que sucede en España, donde hay muchas influencias de otras lenguas.

  Lamentablemente hace muchos siglos que perdimos esa distinción; como explica Outsider, no habría esta clase de error de ortografía. El mismo problema tenemos los seseantes con la ortografía en la distinción de la ese, ce y zeta. Los no seseantes no tienen ni que pensarlo, la tienen mucho más fácil.


  Saludos cordiales,

  A.A.


----------



## Outsider

Otras lenguas, otros problemas. En portugués, tenemos que memorizar si se escribe "ç/c" o "ss", "z" o "s"...


----------



## SanzdeAcedo

Katuka said:


> "Ambas letras se pronuncian igual. Dependiendo de la posición el sonido puede ser /b/ o /β/ en la mayoría de los dialectos de español" (De Bezetene)
> 
> Varro / Barro
> Voto / Boto
> 
> Posiciones idénticas y sonidos distintos.


 
Sí tú lo afirmas, debe de ser porque tú usas sonidos distintos, y eso lo respeto.

Sin embargo la mayoría de los hispanohablantes pronunciarían todas esas *b* y *v* de la misma manera. No hay cómo diferenciar los términos *varro/barro* y *voto/boto* en castellano estándar (en portugués sí sé que se pronuncian distinto).

A propósito, ¿qué es *varro*? En portugués es una conjugación de *varrer*, pero ¿y en español?


----------



## Katuka

SanzdeAcedo said:


> Sí tú lo afirmas, debe de ser porque tú usas sonidos distintos, y eso lo respeto.
> 
> Sin embargo la mayoría de los hispanohablantes pronunciarían todas esas *b* y *v* de la misma manera. No hay cómo diferenciar los términos *varro/barro* y *voto/boto* en castellano estándar (en portugués sí sé que se pronuncian distinto).
> 
> A propósito, ¿qué es *varro*? En portugués es una conjugación de *varrer*, pero ¿y en español?


 
Tienes razón, este es el único canal en dónde escribo español y el ejemplo es en portugués. 
Trato de ejemplificar con palabras que solo se diferencian en la letra (V/B) pero que significan algo distinto, como *v*ino y *b*ino, *b*eta y *v*eta, entre otras.

Según lo que dices, solo se diferencia por el contexto. Me resisto.

Quisiera agregar que me dejó realmente intrigada este hilo, tanto que compartí mi inquietud con algunos hispanohablantes de la línea aérea en que trabajo y todos coincidieron conmigo pero hay una salvedad brutal, todos se criaron en Brasil. Lo menciono porque eso me llevó a abrir cabida a la posibilidad de que el hecho de que para mí sea tan obvio es precisamente porque en el idioma con el cual crecí, la diferencia es marcada, como mencionas.



Aprecio tu respeto,

Katty


----------



## SanzdeAcedo

Katuka said:


> Tienes razón, este es el único canal en dónde escribo español y el ejemplo es en portugués.
> Trato de ejemplificar con palabras que solo se diferencian en la letra (V/B) pero que significan algo distinto, como *v*ino y *b*ino, *b*eta y *v*eta, entre otras.
> Según lo que dices, solo se diferencia por el contexto. Me resisto.
> Quisiera agregar que me dejó realmente intrigada este hilo, tanto que compartí mi inquietud con algunos hispanohablantes de la línea aérea en que trabajo y todos coincidieron conmigo pero hay una salvedad brutal, todos se criaron en Brasil. Lo menciono porque eso me llevó a abrir cabida a la posibilidad de que el hecho de que para mí sea tan obvio es precisamente porque en el idioma con el cual crecí, la diferencia es marcada, como mencionas.
> Aprecio tu respeto,


----------



## Linnets

¿Cuáles son los acentos españoles que distinguen entre /b/ y /v/? El castellano estándar no distingue entre ellos, pero algunos acentos, como español valenciano y paraguayo hacen una distinción. También el español salamancan tiene posiblemente esa característica.


----------



## Outsider

Ningunos, al que parece. Mire esta discusión anterior.


----------



## mhp

Linnets said:


> ¿Cuáles son los acentos españoles que distinguen entre /b/ y /v/? El castellano estándar no distingue entre ellos, pero algunos acentos, como español valenciano y paraguayo hacen una distinción. También el español salamancan tiene posiblemente esa característica.


La pronunciación de la _v_ como labiodental no ha existido nunca en español, y solo se da de forma espontánea en hablantes valencianos o mallorquines y en los de algunas zonas del sur de Cataluña, cuando hablan castellano, por influencia de su lengua regional. También se da espontáneamente en algunos puntos de América por influjo de las lenguas amerindias. [_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_]

Véase: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=v


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

mhp said:


> La pronunciación de la _v_ como labiodental no ha existido nunca en español, y solo se da de forma espontánea en hablantes valencianos o mallorquines y en los de algunas zonas del sur de Cataluña, cuando hablan castellano, por influencia de su lengua regional. También se da espontáneamente en algunos puntos de América por influjo de las lenguas amerindias. [_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_]
> 
> Véase: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=v



A esa lista del DPD hay que agregarle la influencia del portugués. Es la única de la cual yo puedo dar testimonio.
Saludos


----------



## Camilo1964

Ojalá algún otro forero venezolano pueda confirmar o negar lo que diré, pero en mi país -si uno aguza el oído- puede sentir una leve diferencia entre los sonidos de la B y la V. 

Por lo demás, mis padres (maestros ambos) marcan esa diferencia claramente y me la corregían cuando pequeño.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Me parece que la clave está entre las diferencias entre el sonido fricativo y el sonido plosivo de /b/. Esto ocasiona que al decir [baca] con sonido plosivo, nos suene horrible, y nos precipitemos a enunciar una diferencia entre b y v en nuestro propio dialecto, como el forero del post #18.

Sin embargo el apunte que nos proporcionó mhp del DPD es muy válido y en mi caso particular atribuyo a esa influencia de las lenguas mesoamericanas la pronunciación labiodental de una buena cantidad de palabras (*no todas*) con "v". Y aún así, es una pronunciación ligeramente distinta a la que se escucha en el vocablo inglés "_love_".

Con todo, el tema es controversial (como demuestra la longitud de este y otros hilos) y en lo personal y futuro trataré de mantenerme alejado de él. 

Saludos.


----------



## 涼宮

Camilo1964 said:


> Ojalá algún otro forero venezolano pueda confirmar o negar lo que diré, pero en mi país -si uno aguza el oído- puede sentir una leve diferencia entre los sonidos de la B y la V.
> 
> Por lo demás, mis padres (maestros ambos) marcan esa diferencia claramente y me la corregían cuando pequeño.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Camilo



No, no la hay. Cualquiera que insista en pronunciar la v como labiodental está errado, ese será su idiolecto o vive en alguna parte que es influenciada por alguna lengua extranjera, como catalán o portugués. Pero la /v/ no es parte del español. Lo que ocurre con la b/v en Venezuela es lo mismo que ocurre en le resto de países, aunque no sé si todos, donde la /b/ se suaviza a /β/ dependiendo de la posición, como en la palabra bebé [be'βe].


----------



## Gabriel

O sea que la pronunciación de las dos primeras sílabas de estas dos palabras es idénticas:
embarque
envase

No sólo que la b y la v las dis suenan |b|, sino que la m y la n las dos suenan |m|.
O no me vengan a decir que alguien en español pronuncia la combinación |nb|.
¡Lo que me costó aprender a decir "input" en lugar de "imput".


----------



## duvija

Gabriel said:


> O sea que la pronunciación de las dos primeras sílabas de estas dos palabras es idénticas:
> embarque
> envase
> 
> No sólo que la b y la v las dis suenan |b|, sino que la m y la n las dos suenan |m|.
> O no me vengan a decir que alguien en español pronuncia la combinación |nb|.
> ¡Lo que me costó aprender a decir "input" en lugar de "imput".



Si, 'input' nos da trabajo.
Si nos ponemos pesados, te diría que en embarque/envase no hay diferencia en las consonantes iniciales de las dos primeras sílabas, pero en 'embarque' la segunda sílaba es pesada/cerrada, por lo tanto la vocal 'a' es diferente en esas dos palabras...


----------

